# How To Build Gb Cm4Dx? And Defy Base?



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm wondering what modifications are done to build the GB version of CM4DX. Is it only copying/pasting the libs from the GB stock ROM into the right places and then using the CM build system? Or is that woefully inaccurate? I can successfully build Froyo CM4DX (pretty simple) but I just need a little guidance on updating to GB

Also, to build CM4DX from the Defy base, are the modifications similar? Which Defy files are being used? I'm interested in the Defy builds as I think they have the potential to solve wifi issues I've been having, and possibly include the FM radio...

As Rev just got his Bionic, I'm guessing there will be more time spent on that as his interest in the DX wanes. It's nothing against Rev, I think he does great work, but I know that if I had a shiny new Bionic, I would definitely be spending more time on that... So I'm looking to help pick up the DX slack!

Any help from anybody is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

It's not quite as simple as copying / pasting libs. Here is Rev's github which has his GB work in it. I don't know about building from the defy base, best to pm Rev about it. I don't have a development environment set up (yet), so I can't really say much about it. Maybe I'll try my own hand at it sometime.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Idk about defy but for dx gb

Take cm source and overwrite the vendor and device trees from the link above

Then drop the proprietary files in and build

Or setup a github repo with a default.xml and have it pull from revs gb repositories then you can repo sync without errors


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I built successfully using those recommendations. Jbird, what do you mean exactly with your second recommendation? Could I set up a github that pulls from Rev's and CM and then just build from that? Cuz I wouldn't know how to do that...

With current DX developers leaving soon, I would really appreciate information on building from the Defy base. Anyone?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

RevNumbers did all the work for you just:


```
repo init -u [URL=git://github.com/CM7-GB/android.git]git://github.com/CM7-GB/android.git[/URL] -b gingerbread<br />
repo sync -j12
```
here is an example of what I ment about pulling straight from revs repo just read his commits to see how he did it
https://github.com/C...its/gingerbread


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

@strikeir13, have you tried PM'ing droidxchat or even Rev about the deyf base? One of those two may be willing to help you out. I'd be interested in knowing as well.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

shvr said:


> @strikeir13, have you tried PM'ing droidxchat or even Rev about the deyf base? One of those two may be willing to help you out. I'd be interested in knowing as well.


I have. I have received no response, unfortunately.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

bump bump. Would love to get some input from Rev before he leaves the X completely for the Bionic and the ICS enticements that brings...

Anyone else interested, maybe try contacting Rev cuz I've gotten no response...


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

so... anybody know how to build CM4DX from the Defy base? I don't. Know anybody who does? Have them tell me and I'll make some builds...


----------

